# [solved] USB devices not recognised on kernel 4.13.5

## Utsuho Reiuji

yay, the next problem..

After a kernel update from 4.11.8 to 4.13.5 (I did the usual steps, make silentoldconfig and such), my mouse stopped working. In fact, any USB device was not recognised anymore. dmesg | grep USB showed that the USB driver did start, but apart from that, nothing. So I went into the kernel and checked if support was still enabled, and it was...

I cross-checked with this guide and all for me relevant options were enabled. Since I have a corsair mouse, I also enabled the corsair support, but it didn't change anything. In addition, my USB 3.0 ports stopped working entirely (and xHCI support was enabled).

Now I'm back on 4.11.8 but I would like to know how to fix that issue. I can't stay on this kernel forever, at some point, I must update...Last edited by Utsuho Reiuji on Tue Oct 10, 2017 10:20 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Utsuho Reiuji,

There is a new option that defaults to off when you migrate your config.

```
$ grep USB_PCI /usr/src/linux/.config

CONFIG_USB_PCI=y
```

On a system with USB on a PCI bus, that must be on for PC users.

For embedded systems that do not have PCI, it makes the kernel smaller.

----------

## Utsuho Reiuji

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> Utsuho Reiuji,
> 
> There is a new option that defaults to off when you migrate your config.
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Thank you for your reply. I changed that setting (I noticed this new option, but left it off due to its naming. Thought it was support for PCI connected USB hubs, which I do not have.)

I enabled the option, compiled and installed the new kernel again, but it didn't work. Instead, no USB driver was loaded at all... So back on 4.11.8 T.T

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Utsuho Reiuji,

Put your 4.12 kernel .config onto a pastebin please and post your lspci output, so me can see which USB drivers you need.

----------

## Utsuho Reiuji

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> Utsuho Reiuji,
> 
> Put your 4.12 kernel .config onto a pastebin please and post your lspci output, so me can see which USB drivers you need.

 

lspci:

```
lspci | grep USB

00:12.0 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB OHCI0 Controller

00:12.2 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB EHCI Controller

00:13.0 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB OHCI0 Controller

00:13.2 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB EHCI Controller

00:14.5 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB OHCI2 Controller

00:16.0 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB OHCI0 Controller

00:16.2 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB EHCI Controller

03:00.0 USB controller: ASMedia Technology Inc. ASM1042 SuperSpeed USB Host Controller

04:00.0 USB controller: ASMedia Technology Inc. ASM1042 SuperSpeed USB Host Controller
```

and my config file for 4.13.5:

https://pastebin.com/wQnTtrRi

Edit:

Now I'm getting the idea that something's wrong with my motherboard... I do have 2 USB 3 ports, but they seem to not work anymore...

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Utsuho Reiuji,

Your USB 1 doesn't work, you have the drivers swapped over.

```
# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=y
```

Your USB 2 root hubs won't drive USB 1 devices.  Enable

```
# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_TT_NEWSCHED is not set
```

to make that happen.

USB 3 and USB 2 looks good.

USB 3 includes interoperability with USB 1 and USB 2.

As mice and keyboards are all USB 1, with that kernel setup, you need to connect them to the USB 3 ports.

----------

## Utsuho Reiuji

Yes, it's working, thank you!

In an attempt to fix USB support, I disabled ONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD (it was also unchecked on the guide I mentioned in 1st post).

But apparently, without root hub no USB device would work. Interesting. Anyway, since this is fixed, I will mark this as solved.

----------

